# Had my first luck this evening..........And I missed!



## 1shot1yote (Dec 23, 2006)

I had my first luck since I started calling this year. I made my last set tonight about 5:15 pm it was in a small gravel pit, the gravel pit is only about 100yds off the road so I wasn't too confident about the place. I set up the e-caller, I've been using the 20 min sequence off of Varmint Al's page. So I set the caller about 30yds in front of me with the wind blowing from left to right. The first sound in the sequence is the rabbit in distress, it hadn't played 30sec when I see a gray fox coming running in. He stopped about 100yds out, I put the crosshairs behind his shoulder and I must have jerked the trigger cause he took off after I shot. Then I saw another gray fox that had been hidden before. Needless to say they didn't waste anytime getting out of there. I'm kinda bummed I didn't hit him but it was awesome to finally have something come in. I'm hooked now, I had goosebumps for about a half an hour after. I did check to make sure I didn't wound it and there was no blood or anything. All I can say is dang it was sure fun anyhow.

Justin


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Sweet! You got the monkey off your back now :wink:


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

I called a couple of spots this evening. Nothing on the first stand and called in a Gray on the second. He passed by at about 30 yds...didn't shoot though....illegal to shoot them over electronics in NC. I was hoping his big cousin would show up. :wink:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Do you guys have a lot of gray fox in MN?


----------



## HUNTING JUNKY (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow isnt it fun when they come in like that! And don't worry about the miss it has happened to me and im sure everyone many times... I live in central minnesota and i ususually see a few fox a year but not many. But congrats on an exciting hunt :beer:


----------



## 1shot1yote (Dec 23, 2006)

Yeah I think we have quite a few around. I talked to one of my buddies and his dad traps, he has snared quite a few gray fox this year. I don't think they are quite as smart as red fox. Once when I was young they had been seeing one at a bear bait quite often. Well we sat in the stand and turned on the rabbit in distress call and he came in under a minute. He hung up about 50yrds out and wouldn't come in so when he poked his head around a tree I shot him between the eyes. My dad skun it out and had the hide tanned for me, it was cool.

Justin


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Congrats i know it is tough to keep after it if nothing is coming in so that should keep you going for the rest of the season! :beer:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

everybody misses every once and awhile so dont worry about it as far as the fact gray fox are not as smart as reds i strongly dissagree i have trapped them since the 50s and caught very few and several reds never shot a fox that wasnt in a trap though i dont think there are many fox around were i live in mn i have only caught 21 in traps this year


----------



## bart1_99 (Dec 15, 2005)

I feel for you 1shot, I had a nice one come in back on Dec 28th, on a pup in distress had him with in a 100 yrds and I dumped every round in my AR-15 and couldn't touch him. Then a few weeks ago I called in a blonde with distress call, came flying straight at me after it discovered the FX3 was making the noise. I hit that one with a 55 gr FMJ (now I know why not to use them for hunting) I never found him in the thick fur and no snow didn't help. But hey it was still an awesome rush. :beer:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Better luck next time, I guess. At least you got a shot at one, too... I called in a coyote 150 yards out but my girlfriends but went numb from the snowy ground and moved without realizing we where being watched. I'll get the slippery devil next time though.... :sniper: BANG! No more sly boots watching me! :lol:


----------

